# Inverted blower limit in deep snow.



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi guys. We are expecting 40-60cm of snow tomorrow. I got a conventional blower to put on so I'm not screwed up for this one. But what is the max accumulation you have put your inverted in? I did one storm last year at 35 cm with out any problem.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

boutch said:


> Hi guys. We are expecting 40-60cm of snow tomorrow. I got a conventional blower to put on so I'm not screwed up for this one. But what is the max accumulation you have put your inverted in? I did one storm last year at 35 cm with out any problem.



View attachment 170607


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I did a one time job yesterday afternoon, property hadn't been cleared the last few storms, no one living there. I had between 2 to 3 feet of snow and had no issue moving it at all with the inverted.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Well we got just over 50 cm of hard pack blown snow. I had to try the inverted. Didnt go very far, Couldn't blow my own driveway. The plow in the front wasn't helping. My regular 4 hrs route turned into 10 hrs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What is your setup? Tractor and blower?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Was it that the snow was too deep for the tractor to back into, ir that the snow was too icy for the blower to sink down into?

May be just like using a truck plow in that sometimes the conditions are such that what you have just won't cut it in that situation (i: need a loader instead of a plow for deep drifted snow). 

Could you use a bucket on the front instead of a plow to break up the hard packed snow first?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Might be better off taking the blade off for deep stuff.
Sure you didn't just break a shear, doesn't look like it is blowing at all.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I was wondering what was the limit of my kobota m100x with a pronovost inv92. It did well in light 35 cm snow last year. The hard pack we got on valentine day was way to much to do anything.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Here in Fredericton we received the snow Nova Scotia was supposed to get, 79 cm ( 31 inches) breaking the record from 1967. I serviced my clients three times before the snow ended, then cleaned up what the city had put in the end of the drives. I will say that I did a lot of flag downs from those with walk behind blowers, I wish I had counted them, all cash money, more than a few of those drives the snow was almost even with the top of the front tire which is 4' tall, and all were cleared with the inverted, tractor had nothing on the front, no weights and ag tires, tractor/blower did pretty well with the deep mess, it was fairly dry but still had to go slow making the first pass, after that it went well.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Well I'm glad it missed us but we still got 50 cm and an other 20 cm yesterday. Here some tractor porn. Body miss the driveway with a f450


----------

